

Current Uptime:14 Years 69 Days 7 Hours 38 Minutes - moon_of_moon
http://www.uptimes-project.org/hosts/view/150

======
moon_of_moon
Anyone have any openVMS/cluster uptime war stories to share? I also found
this:

<http://www.openvms.org/stories.php?story=03/11/28/7758863>

------
throw_away
I wonder if it's patched for Y2K. I remember at school, there were a couple of
databases we were afraid to ever reboot because we weren't sure if they would
turn back on.

